# Erich Rudorffer passed away...?



## le_steph40 (May 26, 2016)

Hello,
I didn't succed to create a new thread in WWII - Aviation - Stories, so I post here, sorry...
Erich Rudorffer passed away...?
Erich Rudorffer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
If it's true, I think he was the last great WW2 Ace still alive in 2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)

I have moved the post and set as a separate thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2016)

Aces of the Luftwaffe - Erich Rudorffer


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Andrew Arthy (May 26, 2016)

Sadly, the news is true. With the passing of Erich Rudorffer, Hugo Broch is now the highest scoring living ace (81 victories).


----------

